# Got a different story



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Sounds cool - what do you catch in San Carlos? Are you a fly fisherman?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

welcome. there are a few members with HPS.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2019)

Welcome, HPS are cool boats!


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Love mine! what kind of speed with 70?


----------



## Capt. Jack (Jan 13, 2019)

Boneheaded said:


> Love mine! what kind of speed with 70?


Not sure yet


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I like "The older I get, the better I was" Any shallow areas where a poling skiff would be useful?


----------



## Capt. Jack (Jan 13, 2019)

Not sure yet I haven’t driven it!


EvanHammer said:


> Sounds cool - what do you catch in San Carlos? Are you a fly fisherman?


 I ran a Bering Sea boat that caught 20 million pounds a year....I just explored and caved and skied my PS. lot of my friends fished yellowtail in winter, dorado and marlin in summer. I know fly fishermen would use lured to bring the dorado close, the fly fish them. They say there’s nothing like it.


----------



## Capt. Jack (Jan 13, 2019)

sjrobin said:


> I like "The older I get, the better I was" Any shallow areas where a poling skiff would be useful?


Central Oregon is home, lots of lakes, lots a Chrystal clear cold water, not sure on poling.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Capt. Jack said:


> Central Oregon is home, lots of lakes, lots a Chrystal clear cold water, not sure on poling.


I meant to say shallow water fish hunting from a skiff near your home in the Sea of Cortez. I have always wanted to explore the west coast of Mexico.


----------



## Capt. Jack (Jan 13, 2019)

sjrobin said:


> I meant to say shallow water fish hunting from a skiff near your home in the Sea of Cortez. I have always wanted to explore the west coast of Mexico.


San Carlos is on the mainland side half way down the Sea Of Cortez. A six hour drive from the border. It's a very cool place, about half ****** in the winter. Fishing and boating are wonderful. Not a lot of shallow water, bays, rocks, lots of points. Check http://forum.sancarlosmexico.com they are avid fishing guys on that forum.

































bays, rocks,


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

i remember reading an article in sport fishing Mag about sea of cortez. The interesting thing i remember is people catching Dolphin from shore or on kayaks a stones throw from shore since its so deep just off shore


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

Capt. Jack said:


> Hey everyone, I just discovered microskiff.com...very cool! I have been around boats for a long time, and fell in love the the Hobie Power skiff a long time ago. I'm getting my second PS, top image is my "new boat" with the old 50 HP, middle image the same boat with a new 70HP. The bottom image is my wife and daughter on my first boat, near our home in San Carlos, Sonora MX. The original skiff did everything I ever wanted for fun family rig. Unfortunately it was stolen. Broke our heart.
> Another ****** guy who lives (we have since moved to Bend Or.) in San Carlos got his own HPS, and promptly put a new 70 HP 4-stroke on it. He lost it in a divorce and I just secured getting it. Will be a few months before we drive down to get it.. So I got Hobie Power Skiff on my brain. I am leery of that heavy of an engine, and I was really lucky with my first boat to be rock solid. So we'll just see what it is.till we can drive down, but I am stoked!
> View attachment 56506
> 
> ...


you really gonna swim in that cold ass water?lol nice skiff welcome


----------



## James Stern (Jan 14, 2019)

Capt. Jack, I'm in the process of bringing a HPS back to life and am excited to get it running. The boat will be used for some fishing, scuba/free diving, and skiing. I'm looking at my power options and was wondering if you have any feedback on how the 50hp Yamaha pulled a skier. I know it's plenty of motor for the other stuff but haven't seen much on performance while pulling someone. I'd love to hang a 70hp 4 Stroke Yamaha but share your concern about the weight.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Capt. Jack said:


> Central Oregon is home, lots of lakes, lots a Chrystal clear cold water, not sure on poling.


I grew up in North Bend on the Oregon coast. Fished out of Charleston and later Newport. Last boat I worked on before moving south was FV Centurion. Mid water trawl.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Awesome pics, looks like a beautiful place. Welcome to Microskiff!


----------



## Capt. Jack (Jan 13, 2019)

Drove from Bend Oregon to San Carlos (27 hrs.) to open the garage and see what bought. I already knew the boat a bit, buying from a divorce thing. 1986 Hobie Powerskiff with 2015 Yamaha 70 HP 4 stroke. I have this week to get it all road worthy. Portable tail lights worked perfect first try. 3 new tires mounted. Getting close to ready. Lots of craters in the rail, I believe it's where the aluminum and SS fittings blew up from corrosion.


----------

